# Need New Firewall for Windows ME.



## fourfivefour (Jul 13, 2005)

*Need New Firewall for Win ME.*

I've been using ZoneAlarm for quite some time already. I think it has been one of the best firewalls I've used so far. One day, I had to reformat my computer so I had to reinstall ZoneAlarm, except by this time, they had released a brand-new version. Unfortunately, the newest version of the ZoneAlarm firewall no longer supports Windows ME users. When I did have the firewall running, my computer had problems shutting down and restarting so I uninstalled ZoneAlarm. Because I am not familiar with any other good firewalls, I decided to give it one last chance and tried installing it again. It won't install. Some error gets in the way, and I have given up.

I need a new firewall, preferably freeware. It MUST support Windows ME. (I do not want to upgrade my OS for the time being.) 
Anyone have any ideas? 

I've already looked at all the firewalls on download.com but I have no idea which firewall is safe and reliable. 

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Ignition (Jun 17, 2005)

SYgate personal is a good one mate...doesnt hog resources like zonealarm either !! Maybe somebody you know can get a freebie for you !!


----------



## fourfivefour (Jul 13, 2005)

Hmm, I'll take that into consideration for now. Any more input?


----------



## keymaker (Jul 12, 2005)

im using zonealarm and its really good. another good software firewall is kerio firewall. ive never used it but many people say kerio is a good firewall. you can download these programs from www.majorgeeks.com


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I use Zone Alarm Pro on WinME. I've heard it can sometimes cause lag on online games, but I've never had any problems with it. Highly recommended!


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Just added the latest Free Zone Alarm to a WinME machine the other day without an issues.

Maybe you have some other problem or are short on RAM.

JamesO


----------



## Ignition (Jun 17, 2005)

Was having problems installing Sygate on my new PC so I put on zonealarm. Highly recommended !


----------

